# remove a tag cleanly



## spice_cube (Feb 5, 2009)

so far the past month or so, ive been experimenting with cheap tees and making somewhat of prototypes of my projects. as far as relabeling goes, i want to have a tagless shirt so ive just been making cheap iron on tags, (as this is a prototype im not working with anything expensive yet). i am having trouble with cleanly removing tags and im wondering if anybody has any tips? im interested in alternative apparel's clothes but i've heard that their clothes are not tear-away so it'd be nice to get a good technique down before i try it on one of alternative's shirts.


----------



## tshirtfactory79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you thought of making your own t-shirts?
It is not that difficult-you need to buy circular knit fabric and the right sewing equipment then voila you have a cut and sew operation!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

It is really easy. get a sharp razor blade cut the tag off as closely as possible to the shirt. if you have tag still showing you can just pull the strands one by one till you cant see anything. Some shirts have a double tag. one with the logo and one with the size and washing instructions. you can just cut off the logo one and leave the rest


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep, razor and tweezers for the stray strands that may be left.

I use a seam ripper, although I do not cut the seam. It's a U shaped razor so I use it to cut the label as close to the seam as possible. Nice clean cut.


----------



## spice_cube (Feb 5, 2009)

cool, thanks ill definitely try it on my next shirt


----------



## t-shizzy (Oct 15, 2008)

if your making your own shirts,Where do you order your fabric?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

t-shizzy said:


> if your making your own shirts,Where do you order your fabric?


Depending upon how much you need I would start at a fabric store.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you're going to sew your own shirts, and get fabric from a fabric store, you're really not accomplishing much.

The reason is that the fabric from a fabric store is going to be a couple of dollars per yard. It takes about 2-3 yards of fabric just to make a t-shirt. You also have to cut the fabric in such a way to minimize your waste.

Then you also have to buy the ribbing for the neck trim. Again a couple of dollars per yard.

And don't forget the thread...

By the time you're done, you've got about 5 dollars in the shirt, made with VERY cheap fabric. You also have put in a little bit of labor.

Then of course if you want better fabric from the fabric store, it's going to cost LOTS more per yard. Maybe even 5-6 dollars per yard.

It's really not worth it when you can get lots of great blanks with your label included for less than $5/shirt.

For the home sewer to be able to make it worth their while, they'd need to buy bolts of fabric directly from fabric wholesalers. 

And if it's not going to be hundreds of yards of some of the best fabric, then you're better off just finding a blank that fits your needs.


----------



## wahoodaddy (Feb 18, 2009)

What if you want to take the mill tag out and put your companies tag in its place?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wahoodaddy said:


> What if you want to take the mill tag out and put your companies tag in its place?


Easily done with someone with sewing machine experience. You can also have your local dry cleaners or sewing store do it.

Or, you can supply labels to TSC Apparel and they will sew the labels in garments you buy from them.


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 2, 2008)

One thing I think people forget about relabeling is that the sewing will never match up cleanly. If you really look close up, you will notice where there is a stop and go of the sewing thread.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

blahblahblah said:


> One thing I think people forget about relabeling is that the sewing will never match up cleanly. If you really look close up, you will notice where there is a stop and go of the sewing thread.


Never say never. Check out these pictures from Greg in another post. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773

Besides, the only ones who look really close are us.  Customers don't care.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

splathead said:


> Never say never. Check out these pictures from Greg in another post. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773
> 
> Besides, the only ones who look really close are us.  Customers don't care.


Of those pics that I posted you can't tell at all from the top side of the label/shirt, which is where most people look.

On the back of the shirt, if someone looked *real* close they'd be able to see a little something.

But I think you're right, Joe. We're probably the only ones that care.

I don't think the average person would notice anything. They would really have to be looking hard for signs of relabeling, and I don't think the *average* customer even knows what relabeling is, or that lots of t-shirt companies do it.


----------

